# Guess? 13w4d ***UPDATED with GENDER - MATERNIT21 RESULTS Pg3***



## madseasons

Thought I kept seeing a "boy" nub. What do you think? Legs are in YELLOW on was propped up and the other to the side with what looks like a package on top....

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k220/deegilbert/544e12e6-5662-44ac-9174-0d30037926a5.jpg


----------



## SteffieLee

Definitely could be. I had gender scan at 14+3 so you are not far off from that. My son CLEARLY had boy parts. I honestly don't think there's much of a nub by that age, so if u saw something it may in fact be a boy. :flower:


----------



## jennie22

Wow def a boy


----------



## kmumtobe

:blue:


----------



## madseasons

Thanks, ladies! Yeah, I had two NT scans since the baby wouldn't cooperate the first one and at 12w3d the angle of the dangle "pointed" to boy the same as this one at 13w3d!:haha:

At this stage, the results of the gentic tests are all that matters, but I have SO much fun with this!

PS - DH whole family wants us to have a girl, and I seriously thinking we are having another boy, so it's going to be SO much fun to find out and have the gender reveal party! We will be the only ones that know at that point!


----------



## RaspberryK

Very much could be a boy xx


----------



## pinkribbon

That looks very boyish to me.


----------



## nickyb

Hmmm I don't think that's the nub it's to far up do u have another pic ?


----------



## honey915

I think based on the nub theory it's a boy. I don't think its too high up as it seems to be in line with what looks like the bladder which makes sense that its the urethra tube travelling down what would be boy bits


----------



## madseasons

Thanks ladies. No I don't have any more clearer shots Nickyb the baby was curled into itself here hence why it was so high up. Tuesday I get the NIPT blood test for genetics and will know the gender in 7-10 days after. I'll update as soon as I find out!!!!!!


----------



## madseasons

SO confused now. They took an ultrasound real quick after my MaterniT21 blood test and now the scan looks like a girl to me! :haha: (14 weeks 4 days here)

The rest of the scan looked like a boy, just THIS picture makes me go hmmm She focused on that area a little, and not three lines but a "bump"....She said it "was too early"! :wacko:

So fun guessing! 

(Ill know by next Friday when my results come back) 

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k220/deegilbert/64f33052-5638-4851-bb52-ef001da9faa5.jpg


----------



## madseasons

FRONT SHOT.......NO three lines????? UGG :haha:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k220/deegilbert/da9003d2-3d93-47b4-8392-3cb9bf6a60e6.jpg


----------



## babylove x

Haha hubs giving you a run for your money that's a decent boy nub followed by a decent girl nub tied with no other indicators, I'd be going crazy if I were you thank goodness you had the blood test done!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## madseasons

I know right! Keeping me on my toes! 

SO much fun guessing though!

Dee


----------



## SteffieLee

At 14+4 there isn't a nub. I've found out gender with this baby and my son at your exact gestation. They did a potty shot and it was definitely boy and this one definitely girl, no nubbys. The 2nd pic you posted still looks boy to me. Wish she would have given you a pic of the potty shot!


----------



## madseasons

SteffieLee...that was what I was thinking as well too...that by now there is either something there (boy) or not....its just crazy!!! Haha

On the live screen it still looked like a boy and I wanted to beg for a potty shot! Oh well...waiting for the results of the MaterniT21 now...however impatient!


----------



## GypsyJude

madseasons said:


> Thought I kept seeing a "boy" nub. What do you think? Legs are in YELLOW on was propped up and the other to the side with what looks like a package on top....
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k220/deegilbert/544e12e6-5662-44ac-9174-0d30037926a5.jpg

I think boy.


----------



## SteffieLee

Well good thing Friday is only a couple days away. :flower: can't wait to hear!


----------



## madseasons

Yeah, not until next Friday! UGG! haha! 

Ill update as soon as I can!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Wow, that is a bit confusing, haha.

I guess girl as the "boy nub" might have been the bottom of the spine


----------



## nickyb

Looking at the second pic I think boy


----------



## madseasons

SO I got my results back EARLY for my MaterniT21 (only 7 calendar days!) and it's NEGITIVE and its.....a......:pink:!

WOW she really tricked us! 

WE ARE OVER THE MOON TO HAVE OUR PIGEON PAIR! :cloud9:

DS wanted a baby sister SO bad! He got upset yesterday when I was trying to prepare him in case it was a boy! He didn't want a baby brother.....ITS A GIRL he kept saying! :haha:

SO the first picture, who knows...the second is what I considered a girl nub! 

Dee


----------



## madseasons

Oh and I am 15w3d today!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Congratulations on joining team :pink: :D


----------



## SteffieLee

Hooray!! Congratulations hun!


----------



## madseasons

Thanks ladies!!! She sure did trick us!!! We are already in love!!!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

It's not a problem, team :pink: is growing each day :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

